# Sons of Felis: White panther Space Marines



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I've decided i need something of a break from my Orks. I'll still be working on them in the background but not as intensively as i was origionally. 

After much debate, which you can see here, I've decided to go with the White Panthers chapter of space marines. 

For those who don't know anything about the panthers, they've been around a long time but have only really been seen on the sidelines, popping up in pieces of fiction or the odd picture here or there. 

Because of this there are a few things we know about them.

1: They are a codex chapter: This has been the case since their first introduction in codex ultrmarines during the second edition.

2: They are merciless in the extreme: Even for space marines, these guys are firm believers in guilt by association. Two of the the stories in which they are included, have them execution soldiers loyal to the emperor because other members of the same organisation were tainted. 

3: They have a badass colour scheme:


4: They live on the planet Felis and recently lost their chapter master Jorus Shadowmaw.


Not a lot to go on but that just gives me a lot of room to breath. 

The plan is to build a 1,500point army of these sons of Felis using as many of the old second hand models that i have laying around. I'm probably not going to be fielding them all to often and i imagine that when they do see battle it will be as part of a large imperial Apocalypse army. 
With that in mind i'm going to plan an army based on what i have available and see where we go from there. 

I'll definately be needing tactical squads in my army, and nothing says "We don't give second chances" like a plasma cannon and plasma gun combo. With that in mind i put this squad together though i still havn't decided which company these particular Panthers are from. I imagine that i will swap out the standard bearer once i get another boltgun toting marine sorted.









Sargeant Conbeo of Fifth Lepe









Second Poema of fifth Lepe












I definately want to have my boys as members of one of the battle companies so that means 2, 3, 4 or 5. As they are a codex chapter the company colour will change the trim on their shoulder pads. 2=yellow, 3= red, 4=green, 5=black.

Now..black and white armour with black shoulder pads and black trim seems a little redundant to me so 5th company is out, Red is common on all of the official pictures so i can imagine it is the most commonly copied and if i google search the panthers i find a lot of pictures of the 2nd company. Which leaves me with the green trim of the 4th company. Lookign something like this.










Pretty dapper looking if i do say so myself. Next up i should probably write myself an army list. That'll have to be my next post.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Right on Grimzag,
This should be interesting to watch.

And by the by, I love the veteran captain model with the bionic leg.
In one of my few non-chaos inspired moments, I painted up a crimson fist army at the end of 2nd ed/beginning of 3rd ed, and used that guy as my captain. He was perfect.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Right on Grimzag,
> This should be interesting to watch.
> 
> And by the by, I love the veteran captain model with the bionic leg.
> In one of my few non-chaos inspired moments, I painted up a crimson fist army at the end of 2nd ed/beginning of 3rd ed, and used that guy as my captain. He was perfect.



I would have probably put him in as a sargeant but for his missing hand and non removable bolter. As i've said most of the inital models for this army will be recycled and unfortunately that means i'm having to do a fair amount of repair work on them. In this case i had to replace the backpack and right hand. The plasma cannon wielder has had the most work so far, complete right arm amputation and replacement, right leg replaced from knee down, left arm replaced from elbow, backpack transplant. 

I'm actually really looking forwards to working on this project, somethin that i've been missing from my orks for a little while. 


annnnnyway...time for an army list (Yes i'm aware a new dex is due out soon but i can always alter this army list to as and when the need arises)

White Panthers forth company, 
(Records taken at the commencement of the Prospects Reach Campaign)



HQ
Captain Pardus Felidborn, Captain of the Forth
and command squad in razorback

Captain with thunder hammer storm shield and artificer armour 

Command squad with Apothecary, Banner Bearer, Vetran with twin lightning claw x2 and vetran with thunder hammer storm shield. 
Razorback twin linked H Bolters 


Epistolary Felanima, Senior Librarian of the First, Guardian of the hunt

Epistolary in terminator armour 



Elite


Terminator assault squad
lightning claw armed terminator squad, 2 upgraded to thunder hammers 

Sternguard, (First Lepe) {I know that Sternguard are typically from the first company but in this case i'm using them to represent the leftover members of destroyed squads from 4th company} 

Sergeant with power fist, all boltguns upgraded to combi flamers. Drop pod with locator beacon and deathwind missile 

Dreadnought standard loadout in drop pod 


Troops

Tactical squad (Fifth Lepe)
plasma cannon, plasma gun, sergeant with power fist 

Tactical squad (Third Lepe)
heavy bolter, flamer, sergeant with storm bolter and melta bombs 


Scout squad (First Kyndyl)
sergeant with power weapon and melta bombs, 3 scouts swap boltgun for combat blades, 1 swaps boltgun for shotgun 

Scout squad (Eighth Kyndyl)
sergeant with power fist, 1 scout with heavy bolter, 3 scouts with bolters. 

Heavy

Land raider with multi melta 

Land raider Achilles 

Vindicator, siege shield 


ttl = 2500


i know i said i was only going to aim for 1500 point but with the land raiders coming to more than 500 points alone and me wanting some pretty heavy hitting HQ choices i don't see how i had much of a choice.....still i've got a list to aim for now and i don't plan to deviate with these guys so at least that's set.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Well i was happily working on some more modelling for the White Panthers today and suddenly my tools rebelled against me. As punishment for not having changed the blade of my stanley knife recently, the torso i was cutting rolled and i ended up losing the last 3mm off the end of my thumb. 

I stopped my modelling there and i think it's going to be a few days at least before i can use it properly. I've tried but i need the dexterity to hold things in place with modelling and i just can't do it at the moment...i'm not sure if i can paint either so i may have to put all hobby projects on hold.

Anyway, before my impromptue surgery i did finish off some of the models. 
Here are two more standard bolter armed marines. 








These guys wll be my scout sergeants.








And i'm thinking that this will be my model for Captain Felidborn.
Happy looking guy, huh? 
















The captain isn't finished though i'm pretty happy with the others, i may add a handful of purity seals and such to them but atm they're all done. 
I've also got a dreadnought and scout squd which i need to strip the origional paint scheme from, that will have made quite a large dent in the models i still have outstanding. 

I'm not short on spare parts though....


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> . . . And i'm thinking that this will be my model for Captain Felidborn.
> Happy looking guy, huh?


Well, as Obi-wan once observed, "He's more machine now, than man; twisted and evil."



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> . . .
> I'm not short on spare parts though....


So is all that red the aftermath of your little surgical incident?

Joking aside, this looks like it's off to a promising start. And those old models really being me back to my heyday.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Gonna keep an eye on this. I like to see army's of the less popular marine chapters.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

some OLD models! I love them! i'm waiting for the paintjob


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Well, as Obi-wan once observed, "He's more machine now, than man; twisted and evil."
> So is all that red the aftermath of your little surgical incident?
> Joking aside, this looks like it's off to a promising start. And those old models really being me back to my heyday.


The red fortunately is from painting my ork weirdboy tower...i'm a messy painter...

It's weird, i still call the current rhino model "the new rhino" because so many of the vehicles in my gaming circle are still the old design. I know they're old now but i guess i'm just a fuddy duddy.




Asamodai said:


> Gonna keep an eye on this. I like to see army's of the less popular marine chapters.


Cheers Asa, i always find that by picking the more established chapters you lose some of the free will to create your own characters and background.



neferhet said:


> some OLD models! I love them! i'm waiting for the paintjob


The plan is to hold off on painting untill next month's army painter challenge. I want to get the first tac squad done as next month's entry. That should give me time to finish the construction of the remaining units that i have parts for and maybe to strip down a couple of other models which i intend to bring across from my Girlfriend's old CSM army and my own randomly painted dreadnought. 

I had hoped to put up some pictures of the now completely built second tac squad but my white primer ran out midway through priming so it'll have to wait until i can pic up a new can. Maybe on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving seeing some of those older minis. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out, the green of the color scheme really works.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Loving seeing some of those older minis. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out, the green of the color scheme really works.


Thanks Jac, the old models is kinda a necessity as i can't really afford to buy new models right now, i think it's working quite well, i'm getting a lot of character in the squads even when i'm only doing conversions to replace missing sections. 

I've finished the modelling and priming of the two tactical squads now.


















There are a scattering of other guys throughout the army that are finished but i'll take it one step at a time. The Sarge on one of the squads had the black panelling done before i remembered that i was meant to be waiting for the AP challenge. Ah well i guess i'll have to wait a couple more days to do more painting on them. 

I think i'll either get on with the Dread or commander and command squad once these are done...though i should have enough parts for the termies as well....so many choices.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So i got home from work today and it seems that Santa Bits has paid me a visit....yay. 
However just like a kid in a toy shop who gets home and realises that he didn't buy batteries for his new remote control car, i've missed a handful of bits off of my order. Nothing major because i'm going to be painting up the tactical marines next anyway. But it does mean i'll be needing to do another order before i throw myself into completing the command squad or terminators.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Well i spent some time with my marines last night and started painting. They're still in the fledgling stages at the moment but black and white both tend to look a bit bizarre before they reach the final grade.









I also started looking at how easy painting the panther logo would be, or possibly cutting one out so that i could make some moulds and press out some pad details myself. 
After a couple of attempts on paper i measured the pad and printed a single emblem out....it is freaking tiny. I very quickly realised that i don't have the skill required to paint that small, and if i managed to do it once i doubt i could repeat the process 30 odd times. 
In the end i decided to make a tranfer sheet and use that for the army. It's here, feel free to copy it and use it yourself, the file should be scaled to A5 sheets of white tranfer paper. 

There are a couple of glitches with it that are the result of the file type changing. I just can't get rid of the little white and black dots but they only show up on the larger images so shouldn't be too hard to paint out. 
Here is an idea of the sort of size i was looking at having to paint these.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Well i finished my first test marine to see how easy and well the techniques i was going to use would work, i'm pretty happy with how its turned out.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

okay, it's been a long time.
I managed to complete my first panther squad. Fifth lepe, Fourth company.









and split into their combat squads

















I took some closer up shots of some of the models, to get across some of the extra details i put in on them, i think i need to get some decal fix and decal softener as the tranfers i'm putting on their shoulders are not laying flat easily....though i've had this problem with other decals before so i guess it's not surprising.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay well i havn't been working on these guys for a while, instead focusing on my orks but as i've made a new year resolution to not work on greenskins (with the exception of my unfinished megabomma) i should now have a lot of time to get some more of these guys done. With that in mind i've set myself a couple of panther units to work on during this month's AP challenge. 

As a double month i'm going to get 2 units done, to make that doable i've picked a couple of single model units, i find infantry soo much more time consuming. First i'll try to get the captain done. Then i'm going to try and build and paint the Vindicator that is on mhy army list. 

With both myself and the missus agreeing that we would do joint painting evenings on Saturdays i'm possitive that i can get these projects smashed out in pretty short order. 

Current state of the models: 
Captain









Vindi


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Definitely going to keep my eye on this, very lovely conversions already and I can tell this is gonna be good


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Mr Pants, the conversions are more of a necessity at the moment as i don't own a lot of complete models any more. 

Anyway, my Vindicator has been assembled, and actually since these pictures it's been undercoated.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad you're working on these again. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work Grim. Im in the process of putting a vindicator together for myself.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay so i finished one of my projects for the week, the vindi is ready to roll, now i have exactly 2 days to paint my captain...i can't see that being too hard can you?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Really nice paint job on the vindicator - i really like those colour combinations.

Quality work on the siege shield damage as well, but i feel it's a little too clean on the white. 

Maybe sponge on a little dirt to blend in the weathering?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Okay so i finished one of my projects for the week, the vindi is ready to roll, now i have exactly 2 days to paint my captain...i can't see that being too hard can you?


If you Dig deep it shouldnt be a problem at all


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Varakir said:


> Really nice paint job on the vindicator - i really like those colour combinations.
> 
> Quality work on the siege shield damage as well, but i feel it's a little too clean on the white.
> 
> Maybe sponge on a little dirt to blend in the weathering?


Yeah, i am probably going to be adding a little more weatherin in anyway, i've not even added mud to the tracks so i'll definately want to go back and add something. I don't want to make thme look too grimey, i kinda want to keep the white as pristine as i can, in direct contrast to my orks who get whole bottles of wash allocated to them.



SwedeMarine said:


> If you Dig deep it shouldnt be a problem at all


In the end i was defeated by my own plans, the idea was to use vallejo crackle medium to add gold marbelling to the black plates on the captain but i couldn't get the effect to work on the test model, as it turned out when i did some research, the crackle effect needs about a day to dry properly and work. As it was already Sunday at this point i threw in the towel. I'll finish him this month alongside the Tac squad i'm doing for the AP challenge.

Here is where i am at the moment.

Captain and base








Detail on the Cap's pet panther.


















Progress on Tac squad that i am painting this month.










That's it for now, more updates coming soon.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Well after failing the army painting challenge last month and managing to do just enough to make the two partial units which i worked on, too far gone for this months entry, i've decided to try and get to work on my Dreadnought. Nothing fancy, just an old stripped down Black reach dread. 

I have some ideas to really make this guy stand out as a hero of legends. Watch this space.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I've got a lot done on the old AoBR dread. 


















Still a long way to go but i am progressing with him quick enough that he should be done by the end of this week. Also as a side bonus i magnetised the arms, i wasn't planning on it but as one of the arm pins had already broken and the glued arms had been pulled off during games a couple of times i figured i could magnetise them and then if i get some additional dread arms somwhere down the line i would be laughing.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

He's looking good. Glad to see you're still working on these.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Asamodai said:


> He's looking good. Glad to see you're still working on these.


Thanks Asa, I'll always keep coming back to then even of some of the gaps are pretty long. Unfortunately these guys are undone by their own colour scheme. Each white piece of armour requires somewhere between 4 and 7 coats to get smooth. It makes what is already one if the more boring parts of painting (laying down the base colours) even more boring cause it takes so much longer. I'm not exaggerating when I say that in the time I've already spent on this dread I could have painted 3 tanks in my vengrosian armour colour scheme. 

Fortunately my favourite part of the hobby is seeing completed models all lined up and ready to go so I tend not to leave things incomplete if I can help it.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay time for another white panther update.
Brother Tigur is ready for battle.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks awesome. Nice work on the weathering and the multi-melta. +rep


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm so jealous of your ability with whites. I'm going to be trying some myself soon...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Asamodai said:


> Looks awesome. Nice work on the weathering and the multi-melta. +rep





torealis said:


> I'm so jealous of your ability with whites. I'm going to be trying some myself soon...



Thanks guys, appreciate it.

Ok it's been a long time since i worked on these guys, i've been really slow but as i'm now 2 and a half weeks from apocalypse i need to buff the imperial forces at my disposal as much as possible. With that in mind i've managed to finish off Cpt Felidborn.



















I still need to do his banner but i get the feeling that it will be easier to do all the banners at the same time. Watch this space, i'm hoping to get the tac squad finished this month as well.


----------

